# Who makes a 7" Fat Boy Flat Box?



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone besides Goldblatt?

Thanks!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.columbiatools.com/media/php/flat-finisher-box.php?loc=Taping Tools

http://www.drywallmastertools.com/flat-finisher-boxes.php :whistling2:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> http://www.columbiatools.com/media/php/flat-finisher-box.php?loc=Taping Tools
> 
> http://www.drywallmastertools.com/flat-finisher-boxes.php :whistling2:


They don't have Fat Boy options though?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Checkers said:


> They don't have Fat Boy options though?


What you need is a old set of concord boxes, you could just own a 12" box, and pop out the whole blade system, and insert a 7" housing. that way you had a box that held the capacity of a 12" box, but it loaded like a 7"

I use to own one, not no more. 

You never know, maybe someone still has a set out there some where.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

That sounds effing awesome! What happened to yours?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I think I traded them in for my North stars, I will PM you the phone # to the supply house I deal with. It's the guy that sells us our machines and fixes them too,,,,it's a shot in the dark, he might have some if your lucky or know where to dig some up. But he dealt heavily in concord at one time.

How long has concord been out of business now though ?????????

Think they called them a combo box.

Maybe CT can help too


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*blueline*

Blueline boxes are pretty big compared to most. :thumbsup:


----------



## capspackle (Dec 12, 2010)

Checkers said:


> They don't have Fat Boy options though?


Columbia does 
http://www.columbiatools.com/media/php/fat-boy-box.php?loc=Taping Tools


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

capspackle said:


> Columbia does
> http://www.columbiatools.com/media/php/fat-boy-box.php?loc=Taping Tools


 Columbia has an 8" fat boy, I have one,,, wish they did offer the fat boy in 7".


----------



## capspackle (Dec 12, 2010)

I 've never ran a box so I don't know, but would there be that much of a difference between a 7" and 8" box.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

capspackle said:


> I 've never ran a box so I don't know, but would there be that much of a difference between a 7" and 8" box.


If your aim is to run a 7" for top coat and an 8" for skin cost, then yes. Otherwise, no lol.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

capspackle said:


> I 've never ran a box so I don't know, but would there be that much of a difference between a 7" and 8" box.


 Yeah, its about one inch. :thumbup:

I prefer to run as small a box or knife as possible. Since the flat is only 51/2" wide, I would prefer to run a 7 box, however since its following the tape coat, a 7 box that is not a fat-boy will run about 12 ft before its empty, whereas an 8" fatboy will run about 20ft before its empty. The extra inch don't mean diddly, its the amount of mud you can carry for the bed coat that matters.

IF COLUMBIA WOULD MAKE A 7" FAT-BOY,,,, WE WOULD BUY IT,:thumbsup:

how's that for a hint Aaron?????


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*Bluelines are sweet*

We get atleast 25 30 feet with the blulines set at 3. They are real similar to premiere in style.They also put a good fill when wide open on butts:thumbup:I do feel northstars cut a better edge.. maybe time to change blades:blink:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

checkers said:


> anyone besides goldblatt?
> 
> Thanks!


 drywall master


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I am just wondering how many of you, if any use the smaller size boxes to run down your no coat corners? If so, how does it work? I have been using my 3" nail spotter and it isn't quite putting a wide enough mud path. It works good on straight flex.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I am just wondering how many of you, if any use the smaller size boxes to run down your no coat corners? If so, how does it work? I have been using my 3" nail spotter and it isn't quite putting a wide enough mud path. It works good on straight flex.


Here you go, I like your name, Empty Buckets.

Go to page two and see my pic of a no coat off angle done with a drywallmaster 5.5 flatbox, Its a great little box and does a really good coat.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/coats-screws-422/index2/


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Here you go, I like your name, Empty Buckets.


No flirting on DWT Cazna,

Besides,,,,your married,,,,,what would your wife say:whistling2:


----------

